# Are you a hugger?



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2017)

You know..one of those people that HAS to invade someone else's space and hug them?

Not me. I have this force field shield that goes up immediately if anyone comes within 3 feet of me. I back up. What's worse is..they throw their arms out like I am going to walk into their embrace? Um. No. And don't come in mine, thankyouverymuch. Or those people that have to get right in your face when they talk to you? Um. No. Back off!

I think it's because I was raised in a non hugging environment. I would hug my dad all the time, so that means I should be a hugger towards men? But that is not the case. When I tried to hug my mom, she would push me away and say I would muss her hair or wrinkle her clothes...so I was "trained" to not hug her. Same with my sister. We never hugged. And now that we are old, we STILL don't do it. We do the fake air hug, light pat pat twice on the shoulder, back way off. I think that is because we used to huddle together when stripped naked and beat with Ma's belt and the only escape we had to avoid the welts and stings was to hug tight..which we were then accused of "being nasty" because our non formed breasts would be touching and that pissed Ma off more where she beat us harder. So not only were we ashamed of "touching" our naked bodies, we were confused and scared on how to protect ourselves. (Ma was a nutbar). Daddy of course never did such things and we used to hide from Ma when she was on the warpath by crawling in his lap and hiding behind his newspaper. But daddy wasn't around most of the time when she went bonkers over whatever wacko reason landed in her fucked up head.

Anyway..I digress. Hugging is a no no for me. BAD. "Nasty". And to this day, I avoid anyone that slings their arms out and wants a hug.

How about you? You a hugger?


----------



## AsianTrumpSupporter (Oct 17, 2017)

Usually, no, unless it's a good friend I haven't seen in a long time. Even then, I rarely initiate a hug. When people catch me off guard with a hug, I usually do a one-arm hug. Some girls have complained to me about that lol.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> *Are you a hugger?*



Not since the restraining order.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm getting to where I don't even wanna shake hands. Not cuz I am afraid of germs...I am, but not to that extent...but mostly because firm handshakes HURT. Even the lightest squeeze is painful with my joints getting smooshed together. So...since so many diseases are being spread nowadays, its a good excuse to fist bump and explain when they reach for my hand to state I have RA and I cannot grasp nor can take a grasp due to that and hope they understand. I don't wanna be rude and leave their hand hanging there, but I also don't want to wince either.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 17, 2017)

Kids, family, maybe some bro hugging.

other than that, don't fucking touch me.


I friend invited me to his church, when he introduced me to the preacher, I stuck out my hand, he moved in and hugged me, I was so shocked I stood there with my hand being smashed between us.

completely creeped out but trapped in minding my manners in church.  Kinda funny now,,,, now.


----------



## Windparadox (Oct 17, 2017)

`
Unless it is a close friend I haven't seen in awhile, hand shaking is as far as I go.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2017)

Depends on who it is and how happy I am to see them.  If I haven't seen them in a long time, then probably a hug would be appropriate.  If it is someone that I REALLY like and I'm excited to see them, then a hug would be good.


----------



## Compost (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm not a hugger.  However, over the years I've become less creeped out by the spontaneous and sometimes stealth huggers that I seem to attact.  LOL


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Not only hugging, but kissing.  My wife's cousin, who fortunately we seldom see, insists on kissing on the lips upon greeting us.  

I do my best to avoid her.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> Not only hugging, but kissing.  My wife's cousin, who fortunately we seldom see, insists on kissing on the lips upon greeting us.
> 
> I do my best to avoid her.



Maybe you should kiss her back all passionately.  Then maybe she would stop doing it.


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Not only hugging, but kissing.  My wife's cousin, who fortunately we seldom see, insists on kissing on the lips upon greeting us.
> ...


You just made me gag.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Not only hugging, but kissing.  My wife's cousin, who fortunately we seldom see, insists on kissing on the lips upon greeting us.
> ...


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


and grab her ass.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



  Well, they aren't really related!  I think it would be funny and it would probably freak her out too and she might never kiss him again.  Two birds with one stone!


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Agreed, but I just don't have the stomach for that.

I might throw up on her feet after doing that, which would likely have a preventable effect.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Make sure you tell your wife first though.  She might get mad at you.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You know..one of those people that HAS to invade someone else's space and hug them?
> 
> How about you? You a hugger?



Only people I love, and I'm EXTRA huggy, like husband/kids.

Everyone else, no.  I don't like my personal space invaded, I hate when people touch me when they are talking to me, and I really like people to keep about 3 feet away from me also at work.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


don't be so quick to judge.

if this is a 2nd or 3rd cousin, I see some real potential here.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2017)

gipper said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



That works too!


----------



## gipper (Oct 17, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > You know..one of those people that HAS to invade someone else's space and hug them?
> ...


Agreed.  

Though I don't have a husband...I have a gorgeous wonderful wife that I do enjoy hugging, among other things.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 17, 2017)

I have this weird thing at work (well weird co-worker) - when I hand her my work she always touches my hand (by accident I suppose) but I try different ways to hand her my work and no matter how, she always winds up touching my hand and it annoys me.

Also, if she comes over to help me, she always stands close to me when there is plenty of room for her to give me space. Ugh


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2017)

I met a lady one time, and she was telling me about her cancer and how she was in pain and all of these terrible things.  I felt so terrible.  I told her I felt so terrible for her, and that I just wanted to give her a hug and asked if I could.  She said I could, so I gave her a big hug.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I have this weird thing at work (well weird co-worker) - when I hand her my work she always touches my hand (by accident I suppose) but I try different ways to hand her my work and no matter how, she always winds up touching my hand and it annoys me.
> 
> Also, if she comes over to help me, she always stands close to me when there is plenty of room for her to give me space. Ugh



You seem like you would be the "weird co worker."  ROFL.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 17, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I have this weird thing at work (well weird co-worker) - when I hand her my work she always touches my hand (by accident I suppose) but I try different ways to hand her my work and no matter how, she always winds up touching my hand and it annoys me.
> 
> Also, if she comes over to help me, she always stands close to me when there is plenty of room for her to give me space. Ugh


Office girlmance.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 17, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have this weird thing at work (well weird co-worker) - when I hand her my work she always touches my hand (by accident I suppose) but I try different ways to hand her my work and no matter how, she always winds up touching my hand and it annoys me.
> ...



She's uber religious, she needs to pray about that shit


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2017)

What bothers me more than a hugger is a person who stands too close to me in line, breathing down your neck and stuff.  That is just creepy.  Back off, man, before I elbow you in the gut!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 17, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Oh, then maybe she's trying to heal the sick.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 17, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> What bothers me more than a hugger is a person who stands too close to me in line, breathing down your neck and stuff.  That is just creepy.  Back off, man, before I elbow you in the gut!


someone with bo or to much perfume.


makes me want to


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2017)

Gotta log off for now!  Bye.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 17, 2017)

Only from those personally close to me.  Otherwise, no.


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 17, 2017)

Seems to be a cultural thing. One side of family are huggers, other side not at all. Germanic v Mediterranean.


----------



## Likkmee (Oct 17, 2017)

Generally only when in 69


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Oct 17, 2017)

Gracie said:


> You know..one of those people that HAS to invade someone else's space and hug them?
> 
> Not me. I have this force field shield that goes up immediately if anyone comes within 3 feet of me. I back up. What's worse is..they throw their arms out like I am going to walk into their embrace? Um. No. And don't come in mine, thankyouverymuch. Or those people that have to get right in your face when they talk to you? Um. No. Back off!
> 
> ...




just for hot bootay


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Oct 17, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I have this weird thing at work (well weird co-worker) - when I hand her my work she always touches my hand (by accident I suppose) but I try different ways to hand her my work and no matter how, she always winds up touching my hand and it annoys me.
> 
> Also, if she comes over to help me, she always stands close to me when there is plenty of room for her to give me space. Ugh




Maybe she wants some?


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 17, 2017)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have this weird thing at work (well weird co-worker) - when I hand her my work she always touches my hand (by accident I suppose) but I try different ways to hand her my work and no matter how, she always winds up touching my hand and it annoys me.
> ...


So gross


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 17, 2017)

Yes, I'm a hugger. I even kiss my dad on the cheek, blech! Ol' stubble face.


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ok, I won't hug you when we meet.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 17, 2017)

drifter said:


> Ok, I won't hug you when we meet.


you better or I will be offended! 

A quick hug is fine if I know it's coming and I can tell just by body language. Besides, I do hug friends. Sometimes. Once in awhile. Maybe.


----------



## Tilly (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2017)

I've returned for hugs all around!


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Unkotare (Nov 15, 2017)

If I’m hugging you, chances are you are about to be thrown.


----------

